# Bodelwyddan Castle, North Wales, Sunday 17th May



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This is an invitation by *All Types VW Show* for a stand at Bodelwyddan Castle in North Wales, Denbigshire, LL18 5YA










*All Types VW Show* has become one of the biggest shows in the North West, so it's one not to be missed! The display area will see classic, modified and custom built VWs, Audis and Seats show vehicles and offers enough space for more than 30 car stands, 90 plus trade stands, areas for special car displays, autojumble, cars for sale, a coastal cruise and much much more.
There will also be prizes for the best stand and follow up.

Camping is available within the castle grounds on Saturday (gates open from 12:00 noon) with the show starting at 9am on the Sunday by which time your car must be in place. I have asked for 8 stand passes but we could easily get more if enough of you are interested.

Please check out there website for more information:
http://www.all-types.co.uk/Main-Home/main-home.html

*Here's the list of cars / people attending so far:*

clewb - Diarmuid
A3DFU - Dani
John-H - John


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Whoop whoop! Looking forward to it!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Lets hope we'll get a few more TTs joining us


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Today I have receive the stand passes which I'll post out tonight 

Looking forward to a great weekend


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Lets hope we'll get a few more TTs joining us


Quoting myself; shock, horror 

Looks like two more TTs will be joining us on the Sunday


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just looked at the weather forecast for tomorrow: sunny early morning and lunch time; white cloud in-between and a few spots of rain in the afternoon with light winds.

Car's packed and I'm ready to drop soon for an early start tomorrow


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Bed now for me and all ready


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good morning. Wakey wakey. Just having my coffee with sun shining onto it


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Oi ... I'm doing the coffee!


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

We're going for the day, if the Mrs ever gets up :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well we're all set up


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Looking good. 8)

Hope you all have a fantastic day.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Lovely day out. Thanks for coming to visit Wales. Here are my pictures


----------



## Vikki (May 17, 2015)

Hello, 
We came over and spoke to the member with the black TT ( sorry we didn't get your name ) 
Was good to meet you and look around your cars.

My car is the merlin purple roadster in the photos above ( Thanks for the photo!) was good to see other TTs there.

Hope you enjoyed your first show at All Types.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good pictures John and Diarmuid.

I'm just home after a brilliant day out. Many thanks for suggesting, Diarmuid, and thanks all for making it an enjoyable day out. 
I thought the venue was just right for a car show with the castle as the back drop. Shame about the strong winds but at least it didn't rain  I just felt sorry for the bride in her flimsy wedding gown 

Resumé of today: we'll definitely be back next year and in greater numbers 8)



Vikki said:


> Hello,
> We came over and spoke to the member with the black TT ( sorry we didn't get your name )
> Was good to meet you and look around your cars.
> 
> ...


Hi Vikki, you have a very nice car  I might even know the previous owner as there aren't that many purple roadsters around. And you actually spoke with John (aka John-H) who owns the black TT you saw on our stand.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Vikki said:


> Hello,
> We came over and spoke to the member with the black TT ( sorry we didn't get your name )
> Was good to meet you and look around your cars.
> 
> ...


Hi Vikki,

Yes that was me  It was nice to meet you. It was certainly a big event and an excellent day out. We must come again.

Good pictures Diarmuid - thanks for suggesting the show. Here's some more of mine:










What ground clearance? This car drove like this. How I don't know.










You wouldn't let this steering wheel slip through your fingers...














































Thanks for organising Dani


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Was there but displayed by TT with VAG N.W further up the field.

Great show and perfect for me as less than an hour down the road 8)

I was in the TT in my sig below.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ian_W said:


> Was there but displayed by TT with VAG N.W further up the field.
> 
> Great show and perfect for me as less than an hour down the road 8)
> 
> I was in the TT in my sig below.


Hi Ian,

Yes we saw you drive past the TTF stand and some of us waved. It was certainly a great show and I've promised myself to wonder round the castle next year


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> Ian_W said:
> 
> 
> > Was there but displayed by TT with VAG N.W further up the field.
> ...


Ah I am assuming on the way out? Sorry I didn't acknowledge the wave, was busy trying to not run anyone over :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes on the way out, which looked like a mass exodus at some time :lol:


----------



## Hunterdubber (Jan 14, 2015)

Couldn't make this ,this time round . But Alltypes is a great event and a good atmosphere at a lovely venue too 8)

It's on my reccomended list,, if you haven't been before try it 8)


----------

